# when a dog attacks your dog......



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

wtf are you supposed to do?? I have a small dog he loves everyone, people, other dogs, cats he's REALLY friendly, he was attacked this morning (I think it was a staff cross but I don't know for sure?) and has spent the day at the emergency vets, they've not felt he was stable enough to sedate yet so they've not been able to examine him properly.

apart from feeling sick and going out of my mind with worry, I'm now sat here wondering what the HELL do you DO when a dog gets hold of your little dog and will NOT let go, which is exactly what happened this morning :gasp:

I am still in shock but I can't help just wishing I'd known what to do - I didn't


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

OMG that is so awful, I really hope he is ok. Makes me worried as my little mini EBT pup is the same as your dog and just loves everyone.

Hope to see some responses on here because thats very true, i'd say the stupid owner should be able to control their animal but failing that who knows.

Dan


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Dog Dazer II Ultrasonic Dog Deterrent [Misc.]: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

dont go anywhere with out mine... works fine and with no harm, can use on your dog too if it decides to act the fool... all it really does is emit a freq that completely baffles the shit out of dogs and makes em so confused all they can do is wonder what the hell is going on... its magic!

if without you pick your dog up or get it behind you where its safe then if the other dog is still coming at you you boot it in the head... :whistling2:


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, hope your lil fella is ok... after shock, my next reaction would be to address the owner of the other dog... would not be reasonable with them whatsoever; unless I'd seen it really wasn't their fault (somehow).


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry your little fella got attacked  Bingo right? Or am I thinking of someone else, either way I hope he's ok.

It's a difficult one really, and it depends on if the other owner actually cares or not. I use to have a rape alarm when I was walking my GSD, and the one time I did use it it worked, confused the other dog and it let go, which meant I had time to grab Ozzy and get away. 

The key think to do is the one thing that is the hardest and its don't panic, if you panic then your making the situation worse for yourself and your dog. Oh and I will admit I've booted a staffy in the side of the head when he went for my little dog  didn't remotely enjoy it and did feel bad, but my dogs my priority!

The important thing now is when he's over it and his injuries are sorted, you may have to re-socialise him again. It's like falling off the horse, he needs to get back on again. Hope everything goes well with you and him


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

there is a similar thread below it would be worth reading for opinions of how to respond about the owner if you even know them or how to contact them...


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

I hope your doglet makes a speedy recovery, and that the owner of the mutt is found and covers your vet expenses.

I have no idea. My dog was jumped on by a lurcher and luckily I booted the lurcher before it got a decent hold... there is always risk involved if the dogs are in 'full fight' etc - it is a truly awful thing to have to witness...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A couple of years ago, a huge American Bulldog broke its way into our garden & attacked my elderly Jack Russell Terrier out of the blue, grabbing my dog's neck in it's mouth. Luckily the attacking dog was wearing a choke chain, so I grabbed the chain, twisted it as tightly as I could, & lifted the dog's front end off the floor, so it choked. It soon let go of my dog, & when my other half had removed our dog to safety, I let go of the dog's choke chain. It dropped to the floor, dazed & paddling. It got up after a few seconds. If I'd have known the dog would return in the early hours of the next morning to smash its way into my ferret hutch & kill my 2 ferrets, I'd have held onto that choke chain for longer.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh no im so sorry to hear it, my border terrier was attacked when she was a puppy by a greyhound, i was petrified, didn't know what to do but the thing that infuriated me the most was the owner, he did nothing to stop his dog or call him off, just stood and watched me and my dad try and get our puppy from his dogs jaws... 

I wont brand all greyhounds as nasty and will chase small fluffy animals but I feel now that if you have an ex racer greyhound that is prone to it then they should be kept under control. I don't know what i'd have done if i lost roxy, shes so special! syringe fed her since she was born pretty much because she has a cleft palate - very special pup haha

Some good advice here definitely try and contact the owner of the other dog to get an explanation and find out what they will do to prevent in from happening again!

best wishes to your dog


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

id kick the dog, rip its jaws apart so you brake its jaw, grab both front legs and rip them apart, stamp on its spine, sounds cruel but if a dog attacked my dog thats what i would do, or taser/stun it of course. my dog is like my child so id react the same as i would if the dog had my child in its mouth. id knock the owners teeth out aswell....and probably the dogs so it couldnt bite again


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

NaomiR said:


> wtf are you supposed to do?? I have a small dog he loves everyone, people, other dogs, cats he's REALLY friendly, he was attacked this morning (I think it was a staff cross but I don't know for sure?) and has spent the day at the emergency vets, they've not felt he was stable enough to sedate yet so they've not been able to examine him properly.
> 
> apart from feeling sick and going out of my mind with worry, I'm now sat here wondering what the HELL do you DO when a dog gets hold of your little dog and will NOT let go, which is exactly what happened this morning :gasp:
> 
> I am still in shock but I can't help just wishing I'd known what to do - I didn't


So your little guy decided to say hello to the wrong dog? Sorry to hear that, hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh dear, hope your guy makes a speedy recovery. I think I'd be giving the other dog a kicking but I don't think I'd need to, Sen is more than capable of taking care of herself and she'd probably sort the dog out far quicker than me. Only trouble is, if she got really cross she might kill it. I suppose the rogue dog wouldn't be doing it again though..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Its blooming difficult, and im not sure what the best thing is to do. When maxis been grabbed by another dog or visa versa. I normally go for the grab the dog/hit/push -- which sounds awful but it isnt.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Depends on whether the dog was off the lead or not. If it was your dog off the lead and it approached the other dog on the lead then legally there is probably not much you could do.

If a dog gets hold of your dog the best thing to do is try and hold them both still and not try to pull them apart. If you pull them apart you will cause tearing. Its easier said than done though.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

bobberbiker said:


> id kick the dog, rip its jaws apart so you brake its jaw, grab both front legs and rip them apart, stamp on its spine, sounds cruel but if a dog attacked my dog thats what i would do, or taser/stun it of course. my dog is like my child so id react the same as i would if the dog had my child in its mouth. id knock the owners teeth out aswell....and probably the dogs so it couldnt bite again


Sounds great in theory but do you really think you could achieve that when a Rottweiler is in full flow?.


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

catch and release said:


> Sounds great in theory but do you really think you could achieve that when a Rottweiler is in full flow?.


Completely agree, everything you think you would do seems to go out the window. The thing is with small dogs too is it looks more like a cartoon fight it is very hard to start kicking as they are moving so much you are just as likely to kick your own.

Also, as much as i'd of loved to kick the dog who attacked mine (for the 3rd time) across the road that's not much good when it is latched on the the rear end of your dog.

Report it to the police if you know who the owner is, they won't do anything but at least it will be on file.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

That is my worst nightmare ... I hope your little one gets better soon.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope your little guy makes it.

A well bred staffie/well trained is a delight, but a lot of reports of staffie (yeah right) crosses seem to be attacking dogs including guide dogs.

Totally the blame of the muppet holding the lead IMO, sadly the untrained/dangerous dog is not on said lead.

Sadly when the muppet get's fed up with the dog or sent down, the poor dog does not stand a chance of being rehomed, so the dog suffers & is put down.

Sadly while "status dog craze is upon us", true bred sweet staffies will suffer.

If the attacking dog was off lead & unmuzzled (obviously no muzzle) then I would report it to the police (next time might be a kid).

Don't own/keep staffies, but met some great one's in my time.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

sure id try at least, rotties arent all there made out to be, i know a guy who fought a rottie for £500 bet, he ripped his jaws in half in seconds. dont get me wrong i dont agree with that at all or harming any animal but if it attacked a dog or child i wouldnt think twice


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

defend your dog when another dog attacks... with whatever means is at hand...


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

spottymint said:


> Sadly while "status dog craze is upon us", true bred sweet staffies will suffer.


Unfortunately it is not a craze IMO. There have always been a type of dog vilified, every decade there seems to be another one doing the rounds. They blamed the rotties, they blamed the GSDs, they blamed the pitbulls, they blame currently the staffies. I have been hearing many whispers coming through rescues and other places that these people are turning to Akitas.

IMO the only difference now is that the blaming of the staffies has happened to coincide with a general negative feeling about and within the teenage population and they have been labelled status dogs.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Kare said:


> Unfortunately it is not a craze IMO. There have always been a type of dog vilified, every decade there seems to be another one doing the rounds. They blamed the rotties, they blamed the GSDs, they blamed the pitbulls, they blame currently the staffies.* I have been hearing many whispers coming through rescues and other places that these people are turning to Akitas.*
> 
> IMO the only difference now is that the blaming of the staffies has happened to coincide with a general negative feeling about and within the teenage population and they have been labelled status dogs.


I've heard this  and there has certainly been a rise in akitas round here, sadly with undesirable people at the end of the lead.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Bingo wasn't on a lead, he rarely is as he only stands 10 inches tall and has NEVER posed a threat to anything (man or beast) the other dog also wasn't on a lead but Bingo didn't approach it at all, he was standing still, the other dog dashed past me to get to him and just grabbed him by the face.

He bit straight through my puppy's face, he's suffered extensive damage to his eye, ear and jaw, his eye doesn't "work" at all and goodness only knows what the future now holds for my little man.

I am utterly devastated.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm so truly sad to hear this story and I can only imagine the anguish you're going thru.
I am sending a big hug and best wishes and hope that poor bingo pulls through.
Do keep us updated, and try to keep your chin up, it pays to stay calm and collected.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

YoshiHCG said:


> Oh no im so sorry to hear it, my border terrier was attacked when she was a puppy by a greyhound, i was petrified, didn't know what to do but the thing that infuriated me the most was the owner, he did nothing to stop his dog or call him off, just stood and watched me and my dad try and get our puppy from his dogs jaws...
> 
> *I wont brand all greyhounds as nasty and will chase small fluffy animals but I feel now that if you have an ex racer greyhound that is prone to it then they should be kept under control.* I don't know what i'd have done if i lost roxy, shes so special! syringe fed her since she was born pretty much because she has a cleft palate - very special pup haha
> 
> ...



I have 5 Greyhounds (4 Bitches & 1 Dog). My Bitches get on fine with everything, small & large but my Dog hates all other breeds. I know this & he is kept on his lead at all times & is under my control. The number of times people let their dogs come running over to him even though they can see he is agressive is unbelieveable. He isn't a small dog either & weighs approx 35kg & i often have to lift his whole front end off the floor to stop him "eating" said dog that owners have allowed to pester him :devil:. I used to walk him muzzled but the way i look at it is if a dog does come to him & attacks him if he's muzzled he has no way of defending himself (after all he is on a lead & deemed to be under control in the eyes of the law). I am glad you don't tar all Greyhounds with the same brush, it's bad owners that give the dogs a bad name. Out of my 5 i can only let 2 off the lead safely, possibly a 3rd but not tried her yet (only because the others still keen & would run off, not after other dogs though but even a crisp packet fluttering in the breeze sparks an interest!!!).


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Kare said:


> Unfortunately it is not a craze IMO. There have always been a type of dog vilified, every decade there seems to be another one doing the rounds. They blamed the rotties, they blamed the GSDs, they blamed the pitbulls, they blame currently the staffies. I have been hearing many whispers coming through rescues and other places that these people are turning to Akitas.
> 
> IMO the only difference now is that the blaming of the staffies has happened to coincide with a general negative feeling about and within the teenage population and they have been labelled status dogs.


Defintatly seeing more and more akita's popping up around, all in the wrong hands.

Regarding the OP, i would definatly report this to the police and possibly the dog warden, if an owner is careless to let it attack another dog, i doubt they care enough to keep it contained. 
the police may or may not do anything, if you can get the address of the owner that would help greatly, really hope your little one pulls through. be suprised if she wasnt phsycologically scarred from this.
My GSD x Husky was attacked by two spaniels 3 yrs ago(may i add the own walked away while my mum was screaming at him) this in affect caused my dog to become dog aggressive and now always gets in their first to try and attack, however, now im home from college ive been doing some work with her and she's improved greatly.

If a two dogs are full on fighting i would never put my hands in there, seen some very nasty accidents happen when people do that.
one thing you must remember, its never the dogs fault and i would never do anything malitious (sp?) to that dog to cause harm, they dont know any better, its the careless owners that deserve having their teeth smashed into the back of their throats.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is digusting and sadly turning into a bit of a common occurrence. Im not sure what i would do in a situation like that tbh i would probably freeze to the spot. Sounds harsh but i wouldnt know what to do and theres no way i could get a staff off easily.

I hope your little guy makes a speedy recovery hun.


----------



## BOURNEMOUTH_LAD (Jul 15, 2011)

*staffy lover... lol*

i have a female staffy and will vouch she is the best dog i have, shes the best trained and best at making us happy. long story short, she is a angel off the lead but on the lead she will not like 10% of dogs. i think this is because she can feel the tension on the lead and must think im nervous but its only becuase she pulls a bit when she see's them, in excitement but then the tension kicks in and she just freezes. lovely dog none the less i walk her for miles without a lead and my only problem is cats... 

we also have a little wee dog a moodle (poodle x maltese) and she was attacked by a full grown male french mastiff:gasp:.... he had a couple of swings with his ball dozer head but a quick jab to the eye with my finger and he cryed like a little b:censor: and ran back to his house where he got a proper slap and the owner was more then willing to pay vet bills for x-rays and surgery but surgery wasnt necasery and he ended up payin £87 for x-rays.

track down the owner, just keep an eye out for the dog or even ring in shelters with the description of the dog and ask to phone back if its handed in.

really sorry about this, although i wasnt to shocked i could see my mum and family were so just dont let it get you down, hope for the best ..

staffys are good dogs, its the owner not the dog. they do as there told and act like there owners. treat a dog like :censor:, it will act like :censor:... vice versa.:whip:


----------



## BOURNEMOUTH_LAD (Jul 15, 2011)

corny girl said:


> I have 5 Greyhounds (4 Bitches & 1 Dog). My Bitches get on fine with everything, small & large but my Dog hates all other breeds. I know this & he is kept on his lead at all times & is under my control. The number of times people let their dogs come running over to him even though they can see he is agressive is unbelieveable. He isn't a small dog either & weighs approx 35kg & i often have to lift his whole front end off the floor to stop him "eating" said dog that owners have allowed to pester him :devil:. I used to walk him muzzled but the way i look at it is if a dog does come to him & attacks him if he's muzzled he has no way of defending himself (after all he is on a lead & deemed to be under control in the eyes of the law). I am glad you don't tar all Greyhounds with the same brush, it's bad owners that give the dogs a bad name. Out of my 5 i can only let 2 off the lead safely, possibly a 3rd but not tried her yet (only because the others still keen & would run off, not after other dogs though but even a crisp packet fluttering in the breeze sparks an interest!!!).


 
greyhounds ftw... weve had 7 since 1993. they were awesome but the biggest couch potatoes ever! lol, although they were all old ex racing dogs no one wanted apart from one we rescued from gypsys who were feeding her chicken food and putting **** out all over her body, she was the cutest and fattest lol. we lost our last retired one 2years ago and in january we got a greyhound puppy she chews EVERYTHING though haha. how old are your bears? lol:2thumb:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

akita's as status dogs... :bash:


----------



## BOURNEMOUTH_LAD (Jul 15, 2011)

BOURNEMOUTH_LAD said:


> i have a female staffy and will vouch she is the best dog i have, shes the best trained and best at making us happy. long story short, she is a angel off the lead but on the lead she will not like 10% of dogs. i think this is because she can feel the tension on the lead and must think im nervous but its only becuase she pulls a bit when she see's them, in excitement but then the tension kicks in and she just freezes. lovely dog none the less i walk her for miles without a lead and my only problem is cats...
> 
> we also have a little wee dog a moodle (poodle x maltese) and she was attacked by a full grown male french mastiff:gasp:.... he had a couple of swings with his ball dozer head but a quick jab to the eye with my finger and he cryed like a little b:censor: and ran back to his house where he got a proper slap and the owner was more then willing to pay vet bills for x-rays and surgery but surgery wasnt necasery and he ended up payin £87 for x-rays.
> 
> ...


 

my staffy:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/bournemouth_lad-albums-dogss-picture155572-miim.jpg


jus incase lol:whistling2:


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Akitas on the rise here as well. 

Our milkman when I was a kid had an akita. It was an awesome dog, very well trained and friendly. It was the only one round here. Beautiful dog.
Now, I know of at least 7 in the village, all owned by muppets, and all regularly terrorising other dogs. Police not interested till they attack a kid, and several people now take their dogs to the next village to walk them, rather than risk crossing paths with them. It is a shame to see really.
Im a staffy fan, having known and lived with some gorgeous ones, but the wife has only ever known ones raised as drug deal guard dogs, and so thinks they are devil dogs, as the press would have you believe.

I once got threatened with prosecution for animal cruelty for kicking a jack russell in the head as it went for a 3rd chunk of my ankle, so anyone saying boot the attacking dog, just go careful.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

it seems staffs attacking other dogs is on the increase, in the past 2 days iv seen 3 attacks on other dogs from friends on facebook and all were staffs that did the attacking. no doubt its down to idiots wanting pitbulls (who are uneducated and dont know pitbulls are the most soft dogs ever) and of course go to the closest thing in uk a staff. i dont feel either way about staffs....the blues i like the rest are ugly but the breed itself im not botherd eitherway about but i do think most attacks on dogs recently are mainly staff related, owners fault though they should muzzle them wether there nasty or not i think ALL breed dogs should be muzzled in public. its gonna end up staffs being banned if it carries on which i think most of the public will probably support after all the bad press. luckily for me the dog i plan to get will tear a staff to pieces or any dog for that matter....the difference being mine will be muzzled in public so it will never attack anyone or any dog, the breed itself is not one to be messed with and 10x the size of most dogs. plus it doesnt need any training to guard etc its in there nature. btw if another dog did try and attack it id unmuzzle it in a second as its pointless having a dog capable of destroying 99% of dogs if its got a muzzle on when its being attacked. dunno why everyone doesnt muzzle there dogs it will solve the problem and no dogs will end up being destroyed or banned. i always muzzled my boxer and he never ever went for another dog or person he was the friendliest dog in the world but why take the chance? a dog is a dog a unpredictable animal.....there not humans you cant read there emotions and they can change in a second regardless how long you had it or how well you think you know it....its a dog.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

bobberbiker said:


> it seems staffs attacking other dogs is on the increase, in the past 2 days iv seen 3 attacks on other dogs from friends on facebook and all were staffs that did the attacking. no doubt its down to idiots wanting pitbulls (who are uneducated and dont know pitbulls are the most soft dogs ever) and of course go to the closest thing in uk a staff. i dont feel either way about staffs....the blues i like the rest are ugly but the breed itself im not botherd eitherway about but i do think most attacks on dogs recently are mainly staff related, owners fault though they should muzzle them wether there nasty or not i think ALL breed dogs should be muzzled in public. its gonna end up staffs being banned if it carries on which i think most of the public will probably support after all the bad press. luckily for me the dog i plan to get will tear a staff to pieces or any dog for that matter....the difference being mine will be muzzled in public so it will never attack anyone or any dog, the breed itself is not one to be messed with and 10x the size of most dogs. plus it doesnt need any training to guard etc its in there nature. btw if another dog did try and attack it id unmuzzle it in a second as its pointless having a dog capable of destroying 99% of dogs if its got a muzzle on when its being attacked. dunno why everyone doesnt muzzle there dogs it will solve the problem and no dogs will end up being destroyed or banned. i always muzzled my boxer and he never ever went for another dog or person he was the friendliest dog in the world but why take the chance? a dog is a dog a unpredictable animal.....there not humans you cant read there emotions and they can change in a second regardless how long you had it or how well you think you know it....its a dog.


People who think they cannot read their dogs frankly are either not paying attention or are not smart enough to own a dog.

Think universally muzzling all dogs is complete toss of an idea, especially if you then boast about how hard your dog will be and how you will unmuzzle it to attack back, which frankly reads like it was written by a child playing my Daddy is harder than your daddy....but will be funny seeing whole packs of yorkies with mini muzzles though so you go for it.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

a dog is a dog just that its not human and doesnt have human emotions and it knows no limits. you CANT read a dog no matter what you think, i know everyone thinks my dog wont bite etc its bollox if a dog wants to bite it will bite and it only takes 1 thing to make it snap, no matter how much control you think you have over it you dont. im not boasting about my dog at all i dont even own a dog anymore but im saying the breed i plan to get i dont need to worry about nasty little dogs attacking it because its one of the biggest and strongest breeds in the uk and its in there genetics to fight back til they die. i probably wouldnt get a small cute dog just because there are so many dog aggressive dogs out there its not worth taking the chance. if all dogs were muzzled then there wouldnt be a problem. and yorkies are snappy little baw bags anyway lol its generally the small dogs that do bite not the larger ones


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

bobberbiker said:


> a dog is a dog just that its not human and doesnt have human emotions and it knows no limits. you CANT read a dog no matter what you think, i know everyone thinks my dog wont bite etc its bollox if a dog wants to bite it will bite and it only takes 1 thing to make it snap, no matter how much control you think you have over it you dont. im not boasting about my dog at all i dont even own a dog anymore but im saying the breed i plan to get i dont need to worry about nasty little dogs attacking it because its one of the biggest and strongest breeds in the uk and its in there genetics to fight back til they die. i probably wouldnt get a small cute dog just because there are so many dog aggressive dogs out there its not worth taking the chance. if all dogs were muzzled then there wouldnt be a problem. and yorkies are snappy little baw bags anyway lol its generally the small dogs that do bite not the larger ones


your an idiot... i cant even begin to go into this.... stop giving bad advise by all means entertain us with this dribble that you are initialled to believe but you are wrong on so many levels... how much personal experience do you have with dogs? :bash:


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

iv had boxer dogs and a rottie since i was child up until about 2yrs ago so iv alot of experience with dogs, my boxer was a show winning dog with the best blood lines in the uk. but at the end of the day even he could turn if he wanted to. its common sense muzzle a dog it cant bite, cut off a pedos balls and they wont rape, cut off a theives hand and they cant steal.... i agree with everything above. i understand most dont...but its common sense. i dont expect anyone to agree with me im just stating muzzle all dogs and problem solved. its quite clear already ALL viscious dogs should be muzzled by law in public.....but its also clear no one obides by that law....so muzzle them all and it cant happen. whats so bad about muzzling a dog in public? nothing... so why not do it and it may prevent another poor dog or child being attacked. even if you beleive your dog wont ever attack why not muzzle it just incase? you could save a dog or childs life


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Read the paper this morning, front page ''BULL TERRIER ATTACK GUIDE DOG''
Again the owners fault, the blind man was partially sighted and saw the dog was loose but still had a lead attacthed, the owner grabbed the dog and walked away without an apology, scum bag.

the reason people think its only ever staffies is because thats the only stories that make the headlines. a jack russel or labrador wont make an exciting story, the media are taking advantage of the bad name staff's already have and feeding from that.

As for not being able to read a dog, i personally think thats bull, theres a difference in being able to control a dog and being able to predict what its about to do, dogs comunicate through alot of body language, you can always tell if a dog is turning if you have some understanding of dog behaviour and your own dog, diluted eyes, staring, stiff body and tail, may start to growl just to list a few. being able to control a dog is reading a dogs body language and acting to it in an apropiate manner quick enough before the dog goes to the next step.

As for the muzzling thing, im on the fence, it projects a bad image for dogs to the public, you see a dog with a muzzle and you automatically think it may be aggresive, parents will be put off adding a dog to their family, people will grow up assocating all dogs as being aggresive if they are all muzzled, how can you expect the public to understand and learn about dogs when they're percieving the image they are agressive and can never be trusted.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

i agree the owners are at fault most of the time, but of course there are responsible owners who think there dogs soft as crap but it still attacks another dog and they are horrified.... hence muzzle all dogs and problem solved. i dont care what image it portrays if it saves kids and other dogs being attacked. im not going by the media though i know 3 ppl on facebook who had there dogs attacked this week...all by staffs, and a few threads on here this week....all by staffs. a man in bristol who my mums know was walking down a lane and a staff was by itself no owner in sight...just jumped on the bloke and ripped his arm to pieces back to the bone. none of this was in the media but it still happend....i havent seen or know anyone else who has been attacked by a non staff. like i said im not against staffs id consider one myself but id keep it muzzled for damn sure


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

NaomiR said:


> wtf are you supposed to do?? I have a small dog he loves everyone, people, other dogs, cats he's REALLY friendly, he was attacked this morning (I think it was a staff cross but I don't know for sure?) and has spent the day at the emergency vets, they've not felt he was stable enough to sedate yet so they've not been able to examine him properly.
> 
> apart from feeling sick and going out of my mind with worry, I'm now sat here wondering what the HELL do you DO when a dog gets hold of your little dog and will NOT let go, which is exactly what happened this morning :gasp:
> 
> I am still in shock but I can't help just wishing I'd known what to do - I didn't


This happened to my dog, Doogie, who just left us last week.  

He was bout 17 at the time, and had never harmed a fly in his life. He was out for a walk with my mams BF when an old man was walking his dog. Doogie was on a lead, as was the other dog, but the other dog pulled his owner over and charged towards Doogie and grabbed him by the neck, shaking and savaging him. 

My mums BF was punching the dog in the head and it still wouldnt let go, and it took a neighbour with a steel bar to prise the dogs jaws open (breaking a tooth) to get him off. The old man didnt even apologise or try to help get his dog off. It wasnt a staffy, or a rottie, or an akita. The dog was a border collie x. 

Doogie needed 13 stitches around his neck, which ended up getting infected. He was never the same since. 

Ive always said, if i saw any dog attacking my dog again, i would do EVERYTHING to get it off. 

Staffies get such a bad press, as they are the "charver dog" but huskies and akitas are very quickly becoming the new status dog. Only difference is, a staffy thrives on its humans love and affection. Akitas and huskies are very aloof, and do not give a crap if their owner says stop or not. 

Its NOTHING to do with the breed of dog, its the owners, everytime. I hate the countless "staffy hate" articles. Staffies are one fo the most friendliest, affectionate dogs you can keep, but because of their idiotic chav owners, they have this terrible reputation. None of the good staffies are ever mentioned in the papers. Ive met more good staffies then i have bad. Dogs are not an easy pet to care for. Different breeds have different care and handling techniques. A survey was done a few years ago with the most dog related accidents in the household. Staffies came fourth, golden labs were number one. But the newspapers wouldnt want to put the famous guide dog in the spotlight. 

To muzzle ALL dogs is ridiculous. Proper training of your dog around other dogs and children is all that is needed. I have had whippets, lurchers, greyhounds, jack russel (yes the famous anklebiters, both as soft as clarts), a german shepard and a staffy. None of them were ever aggressive towards kids, small animals or other dogs. My jacks even used to lie on their cushions with the pet rabbit!! Why? Because they were all trained and used to different situations when young. Why should all dogs and owners be tarred with the same brush?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

That's terrible, hope your dog makes a full recovery. Did you report it to the police and do you know who the owner is?

I had a dog I was walking attacked once, it wasn't my dog, I used to walk other peoples dogs as a kid, and one time when the circus was in town, one of their dogs came flying over and grabbed the golden retrievers neck, I shouted to the man to get his dog back, and he looked up and carried on polishing his shoes :bash: I kicked the dog in the face and it sulked off, I was never allowed to walk to it again, so don't really know how he was 

^That was a black collie type mongrel.

I've never met a bad staffy to be honest, working in rescues the staffys completely won me over with their attitude, no matter how bad a life a staffy has they seem to always bounce back into happy, people-friendly dogs (not always dog-friendly though it seems)


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

bobberbiker said:


> hence muzzle all dogs and problem solved. i dont care what image it portrays if it saves kids and other dogs being attacked.


What you claim to be common sense lacks the basic common sense to recognise the basic fact the vast majority of dog attacks against children occur in the home. Family and friends dogs...unless your dogs are muzzled 24 7 you are talking bollards!


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

not really iv heard of countless attacks on kids in parks, one happend here a few weeks ago in mote park in kent, not sure what breed it was but it attacked a toddler, so even if everyone in uk had to muzzle there dog that would of been 1 less child attacked.... well worth it in my mind. if a dog comes near my daughter i push it away...if it comes back i kick the fooker in the head wether it will attack or not i DONT want a strange dog near my child. if its on a leash il tell the owner tell get the dog away before its a few foot from my daughter. i trust no dog and never will, i wouldnt leave my child alone with a dog for a second even after owning a boxer for 14yrs who never snapped once or showed any agression ever i wouldnt even leave him alone her for 1 second. they should have seperate fields for dogs, why the hell do i wanna take my lil one to play football or run around the field full of unleashed dogs.... its not fair on the kids, iv seen so many kids run away crying from dogs at the park its not on. i never took my boxer to a open field i always took him to the woods where no kids were around or playing and i think everyone should do the same. this is all coming from a dog lover i grew up with dogs and im moving house and spending a fortune just to get a place which will allow pets so we can get a dog. do i want to hit a dog....no way.....but if it comes to close to my daughter then without a second thought...i dont know the dog or what its tempermant is....and should i take the chance with my daughters life....no! keep them muzzled and again problem solved, id happily let her play with dogs in a public field if they were muzzled


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

bobberbiker said:


> not really iv heard of countless attacks on kids in parks, one happend here a few weeks ago in mote park in kent, not sure what breed it was but it attacked a toddler, so even if everyone in uk had to muzzle there dog that would of been 1 less child attacked.... well worth it in my mind. if a dog comes near my daughter i push it away...if it comes back i kick the fooker in the head wether it will attack or not i DONT want a strange dog near my child. if its on a leash il tell the owner tell get the dog away before its a few foot from my daughter. i trust no dog and never will, i wouldnt leave my child alone with a dog for a second even after owning a boxer for 14yrs who never snapped once or showed any agression ever i wouldnt even leave him alone her for 1 second. they should have seperate fields for dogs, why the hell do i wanna take my lil one to play football or run around the field full of unleashed dogs.... its not fair on the kids, iv seen so many kids run away crying from dogs at the park its not on. i never took my boxer to a open field i always took him to the woods where no kids were around or playing and i think everyone should do the same. this is all coming from a dog lover i grew up with dogs and im moving house and spending a fortune just to get a place which will allow pets so we can get a dog. do i want to hit a dog....no way.....but if it comes to close to my daughter then without a second thought...i dont know the dog or what its tempermant is....and should i take the chance with my daughters life....no! keep them muzzled and again problem solved, id happily let her play with dogs in a public field if they were muzzled


But again, why muzzle all dogs? Simple rule, all dogs should be on a lead in a public place, whether friendly or unfriendly, and any with a known tendancy to be nervous, snappy or aggressive MUST be muzzled. Thats being responsible. Why should responsible owners with well trained, well behaved dogs have to put a muzzle on their dog to take it for a walk, or be subjected to go to a different area? Alot of parks do state now, all dogs must be on a lead.....


A separate field for dogs? Really? Since when did owning a dog entitle you to be treated like a lepar? And kids have legs, what if they come into the "dog feild?"

I half understand your thinking, you are thinking of your daughters saftey out and about, and you dont know every strange dogs temperament, but punishing all dogs by muzzling them and alienating all dog owners to designated spots isnt a feasable plan or idea. Dogs are already banned from most beaches due to idiotic owners not picking up poop. 

Again, it all comes down to pet responsibility, NOT the dog.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

muzzle them all because like i said it happens alot where owners have no idea there dog will attack and shocked when it does, if 1 less dog or child is attacked....thats got to be worth it right?


iv not seen any park say dogs must be on a lead?

kids wont go into a field if its gated....if they do there parents are to blame for not watching them.

but i agree its mainly the owners at fault but theres no one to inforce the law, i see dogs walking unleashed all the time. i dont have a issue with the dogs other than the playing fields....which is the owners/council issue not the dogs themselves. it seems ALOT of dog owners are not responsible though, i went to a park last week which is next to a huge field....on the same grounds....10ft away, the park is gated and fenced....sign up saying no dogs.... some chavs are in the park with 3 nasty viscious dogs, a staff and a weird tiny dog im not sure of the breed, and a bulldog, and the dogs were snapping, growling and trying to get at the kids in the park i was the only one with the balls to tell them to feck off and i shouldnt have to do that, if there people to inforce the law things might change


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

''idiotic owners not picking up poop. ''

Main reason I don't want my kid running around the fields isn't the dogs, it's the poop, everywhere!! I swear I'm the only person to pick up after my dog, it makes it feel so not worth it when no one does it. 


Also on the muzzling dogs, I feel that my dog is in my complete control on a lead even unmuzzled, I might feel differently if he was stronger but my dog sometimes is dog aggressive to males but if there are dogs anywhere near he is pulled close just incase, most dogs I see on my walk I know now whether my dog is likely to be fine or not, but he still stays on a lead. I still wouldn't want him offlead around dogs muzzled, mostly because around dogs he suddenly becomes 'deaf' :devil:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

bobberbiker said:


> some chavs are in the park with 3 nasty viscious dogs, a staff and a weird tiny dog im not sure of the breed, and a bulldog, and the dogs were snapping, growling and trying to get at the kids in the park i was the only one with the balls to tell them to feck off and i shouldnt have to do that, if there people to inforce the law things might change


I wouldn't want those kids or dogs in a park when my child was playing even if their dogs were muzzled :whistling2: (parks with like swings etc. are no dogs allowed, but the chavs still hang out in them and kick leather balls full force in random directions, some are inconsiderate idiots)


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

but what do you do em40 never let your dog of the lead to run around?

yeah if it aint dogs, or dog crap in the parks its chavs lol. i aint one to hold back so if they annoy me il tell em to clear off. if a ball came near me or my lil one id kick it full blast in there face and then kick it under a car :2thumb:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Instead of making the dogs the main subject, why cant something be done with the owners? mandatory training/behavour classes, teaching them to be responsible dog owners and handlers.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

bobberbiker said:


> but what do you do em40 never let your dog of the lead to run around?
> 
> yeah if it aint dogs, or dog crap in the parks its chavs lol. i aint one to hold back so if they annoy me il tell em to clear off. if a ball came near me or my lil one id kick it full blast in there face and then kick it under a car :2thumb:


Most of the places I walk are quiet and I can see for miles around so if there is a dog I know about it way before my dog does. If I aproach corners or paths, anything where a dog could be the other side I call him right to heel so if there is anything I can grab him, he takes longer to register there is a dog than it takes me :2thumb:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

bobberbiker said:


> muzzle them all because like i said it happens alot where owners have no idea there dog will attack and shocked when it does, if 1 less dog or child is attacked....thats got to be worth it right?
> 
> 
> iv not seen any park say dogs must be on a lead?
> ...


Alot of parks up here say dogs must be kept on a lead. Also, no dogs are allowed in childrens play parks. 

Kids wont go in a field if its gated? Ive yet to meet a child that wont open or climb a gate if they want to. And yes, the parents are responsible, as are dog owners. 

What is a "Playing field?" My parents used to take me to the woods to play. A few years later, i used to take my dogs to the same woods. Any open space is a "playing area", and their is Kid Only Zones. Well, there are up here anyways. Dogs are NOT allowed in play parks where there are swings etc.

If there are some chavs with growling bulldogs, staffies etc, then move to another field, or call the police to get them and their dangerous dogs removed. No, you shouldnt have to do this, but good, well behaved dogs with responsible owners shouldnt have to wear muzzles.

Lets go with your Dog Only Field idea. What if said charver with snarling bulldog comes onto designated dog field and lets their dog off, and it goes and attacks my dog? Im on my own field, bulldog is on his field? Yes, children are safe, but what about adult (who also get attacked) and their dogs. Same thing, responsible dog ownership! 

You just cannot put muzzles on all dogs because of a few bad seeds. We can then start looking at other areas too. Neuter all male humans so they cannot abuse, ban all 18 year olds from pubs so they cannot get drunk, ban all kids from public places so they dont make a noise. Ban all cats so they dont pee in the neighbours garden and ruin the lawn. Ban all women from getting drunk so they dont flash.

I do honestly see your ideas, and there should be more wardening and people in charge to look after public areas, but victimizing all dogs is not fair! Thats the way our country is atm with public sector cuts.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

maybe i should move up there lol but iv never seen a big area (field/park) where it says dogs must be leashed.

and if its securely gated a child cant get in no matter how hard it tries, a older child could open the gate sure but again thats the parents fault and the child would be old enough to know right from wrong if it can open a secure gate (the one with latches on) the chances are the child wont be attacked of course but you never know...the main thing about seperate fields isnt to stop attacks...they dont happen all that much in public but it stops kids being knocked over by dogs, running in dog crap and they can play safely without fear of a dog coming upto them or stealing there ball and the parents can watch there kids rather than scanning for dogs. on dog v dog in a caged field....its the same if the field was open for kids and dogs...if theres a nasty dog its going to attack regardless if your dog is in a open field or gated field its safer for everyone else if its gated. i know it all comes down to owners but most owners dont care less and its perfectly clear its increasing and theres no one to inforce the laws. a playing field is a patch of grass, a open field.... usually next to kids parks. most playing fields there are kids and adults there playing, having a picnic etc, the woods is ideal as not many children there and they are so big you can find a secluded area to unleash a dog. 

on people....nueter all sex offenders for sure, dont ban 18yrs from pubs....ban the fooking booze im all for banning booze and **** and i smoke myself, ban kids hanging around streets after 9pm for sure id be down with that, as for cats...just buy them alarms you put in your garden and a cat walks past and it goes off and the cat runs a mile lol.. women flashing...... well that im ok with LOL but like i said ban the drink.

i dont think its unfair to muzzle all dogs though, as a responsible owner id muzzle mine in public just because you NEVER know when a dog can turn and it makes members of the public less wary if your dog is muzzled they dont mind there kids stroking it or if it accidently brushes past them etc.


saying that i kneed a big ass staffy in the face a few days ago...on accident lol i was walking to the shop and came down the step out its front garden....its head went straight into my knee lol was ready to jump on it thinkin it might attack but it didnt seem to even realise lol... again owners fault for letting his dog walk about unleashed... the owner was about 30ft up the street... left the door open for his dog to wonder out and didnt seem to care less when he noticed the dog was outside, could of been a deadly situation though if that dog decided to take offence to me kneeing him, the owner is lucky my daughter wasnt with me thats for sure


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Blazin said:


> OMG that is so awful, I really hope he is ok. Makes me worried as my little mini EBT pup is the same as your dog and just loves everyone.
> 
> Hope to see some responses on here because thats very true, i'd say the stupid owner should be able to control their animal but failing that who knows.
> 
> Dan


You have a mini EBT? You don't see a lot of them about! Nice one :2thumb:



Kare said:


> Unfortunately it is not a craze IMO. There have always been a type of dog vilified, every decade there seems to be another one doing the rounds. They blamed the rotties, they blamed the GSDs, they blamed the pitbulls, they blame currently the staffies. I have been hearing many whispers coming through rescues and other places that these people are turning to Akitas.
> 
> IMO the only difference now is that the blaming of the staffies has happened to coincide with a general negative feeling about and within the teenage population and they have been labelled status dogs.


Aye, at home the Akita thing is well and truly established, must be a good few years now. Ironically there was definitely a big boom after a couple of stories about people being savaged by Akitas in the press round our way, what can you do. 

I actually think it's a terrible thing that a lot of highly trainable breeds e.g. rotties, GSDs, dobes, have been victimised because it seems as if it's much harder to raise a well balanced Akita or American Bulldog in comparison - I don't know personally as I don't own the breeds involved.

It is a historic thing - as in, in ancient Rome people kept status dogs so it's not anything new at all but that doesn't make it acceptable in any way.

You know, I don't know if it's fair to say it's getting more common either (someone made a comment about these type of attacks being more common now and I forgot to quote!) because both my parents tell me that dogs now are much better behaved and less aggression is tolerated than when they were growing up.

I've a small dog myself and in the two years or so we've had her, she's never once got in a fight, and she's even befriended a (fear) dog aggressive dog who's had a bad experience with a little dog as a pup (with supervision and time, things don't change overnight). 

I have to say that the majority of snappy dogs we've encountered have been collies who are obviously going a bit mad with understimulation - I think rather than saying 'all dogs are good if they're raised right' which is true, you need to think along the lines of 'some types of dogs need special and careful socialisation, possibly for the duration of their lives, and owners who are savvy enough to deal with blips on the way'.

As she's slowed down a fair amount since we've had her (although she still has puppy moments) I am getting increasingly worried about her because she's got about 4 teeth left and just would never have a chance to literally defend herself if it came down to it. Having said that, I remind myself I need to trust in her ability to be polite to other dogs, which she always is, because she keeps herself out of trouble much better than I ever could.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

rhianna.j said:


> alot of parks up here say dogs must be kept on a lead. Also, no dogs are allowed in childrens play parks.
> 
> Kids wont go in a field if its gated? Ive yet to meet a child that wont open or climb a gate if they want to. And yes, the parents are responsible, as are dog owners.
> 
> ...


no no no!!!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the best possible way to protect your dog from attack or prevent your dog from attacking is to learn to read the body language of strange dogs and owners from a distance.Having 5 dogs I know if anything goes badly wrong and a fight errupts involving someone elses animals two people(me and another owner) are going to struggle to cope.I never relax on a walk,I'm constantly reading the environment around me and the people and animals around .It's inevitable in this over crowded life that you are going to meet dogs and owners with issues.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't blame the other dog and I don't want this to turn into a "staffie slagging" thread - I'm a dog lover, I actually love all dogs, just my own the best (obv!)

I had absolutly no intention of touching the other dog, I would NEVER do that, not only is it not the other dogs fault but I couldn't bring myself to hurt a dog whatever it's doing and even though it had my little pup in its mouth I still didn't even contemplate kicking it or going anywhere NEAR it other than to scoop my dog up.

I just wanted to know what you "should" do if this ever happens, I think people should be aware that rightly or wrongly it DOES happen, whatever precautions you take it could still happen to you.

I have been very relaxed in the past with Bingo, I walk him off the lead almost everywhere we go, I don't feel or show any fear when another dog approaches us and I think as a result it's made him a very friendly sociable little dog BUT it's also made him very vunerable.

It's a huge shame but I won't be going to our local park any more, as and when Bingo's well enough to get out again (and it's a long way off right now) we'll be going to places I don't see other dogs and if we do, I'll be putting him on his lead.

It is a HUGE shame he has to pay the price for other people's ignorance. If you don't know 100% what your dog is capable of, do not trust it, end of.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Bingo has internal and external stitches, the dogs jaw closed in his head crushing both his vertical and horizontal ear canals (in the left ear) his eye socket has taken a bashing and at the moment we don't know the extent of the damage but his eye can't blink or close atm.

He's having a vertical wall seperation (operation) on Wednesday.

This is Bingo trying to sleep this morning










That's what Bingo got for doing nothing wrong - it isn't fair


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> Bingo has internal and external stitches, the dogs jaw closed in his head crushing both his vertical and horizontal ear canals (in the left ear) his eye socket has taken a bashing and at the moment we don't know the extent of the damage but his eye can't blink or close atm.
> 
> He's having a vertical wall seperation (operation) on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Poor boy. Get well soon little man


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

BOURNEMOUTH_LAD said:


> greyhounds ftw... weve had 7 since 1993. they were awesome but the biggest couch potatoes ever! lol, although they were all old ex racing dogs no one wanted apart from one we rescued from gypsys who were feeding her chicken food and putting **** out all over her body, she was the cutest and fattest lol. we lost our last retired one 2years ago and in january we got a greyhound puppy she chews EVERYTHING though haha. how old are your bears? lol:2thumb:



My eldest Greyhound will be 11 in April but acts like she's a 3 year old, then i have a 9 year old (10 in November), then i have 2 who will be 9 in May (born the same day) & then the baby of the bunch was 4 begining of the month. I work with Greyhounds too & just love the breed. Like you say they are couch potatoes who would rather sleep all day than exert any energy :2thumb:. 3 of ours were our racers & we brought them home when they retired, yes there are plenty like us out there who care enough about our dogs to home them when they retire :2thumb:. 


Do you have any pics of your puppy?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

bobberbiker said:


> not really iv heard of countless attacks on kids in parks, one happend here a few weeks ago in mote park in kent, not sure what breed it was but it attacked a toddler, so even if everyone in uk had to muzzle there dog that would of been 1 less child attacked.... well worth it in my mind. if a dog comes near my daughter i push it away...if it comes back i kick the fooker in the head wether it will attack or not i DONT want a strange dog near my child. if its on a leash il tell the owner tell get the dog away before its a few foot from my daughter. i trust no dog and never will, i wouldnt leave my child alone with a dog for a second even after owning a boxer for 14yrs who never snapped once or showed any agression ever i wouldnt even leave him alone her for 1 second. they should have seperate fields for dogs, why the hell do i wanna take my lil one to play football or run around the field full of unleashed dogs.... its not fair on the kids, iv seen so many kids run away crying from dogs at the park its not on. i never took my boxer to a open field i always took him to the woods where no kids were around or playing and i think everyone should do the same. this is all coming from a dog lover i grew up with dogs and im moving house and spending a fortune just to get a place which will allow pets so we can get a dog. do i want to hit a dog....no way.....but if it comes to close to my daughter then without a second thought...i dont know the dog or what its tempermant is....and should i take the chance with my daughters life....no!


You start kicking a dog next to your child and trigger a dog to defend itself then you and you alone will be responsible for any damage that dog inflicts not only on you and your child but any other person then and in the future.You alone have taught what was a likely friendly dog to fear people, and likely will trigger an fear aggressive reaction. 

You do not sound like a dog lover, you sound like a very unstable person. I very much hope your child has another person around them to learn good dog sense from, because if what she is learning is to kick and attack animals that come close to her she will get herself into some very dangerous situations.

I wonder what you think single parents should do with their children when they happen to need to walk their dogs. Do they leave their children unsupervised in the child park whilst taking the dog to the dog park? Do they risk taking their child into the dog park around dogs that because you idea has been taken up will have never been socialised around children? Maybe they just tie their children to the outside of the gate. They have dog parks in the US, go read the results, they have done nothing to curb dog attacks or anything, infact they increase them.

I am a dog owner, I pay taxes, I would be willing to bet I pay more taxes than 90% of the other people I see down the park who have chosen squeezing out kids as a career path. I will be damned if you think I will be paying to support open areas I am banned from using. Of course then once dog owners are banned, which currently will make up the vast majority of the users of your local play areas then the council will legally be able to build on those green areas (there has to be proof of a certain number of users for an area to be proved to be needed otherwise the council can make a profit by selling it) and your childs park will be a building site to play on. Have fun with that.:bash:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

bobberbiker where do you live?

Firsty i am 90% sure that the local council will provide child only parks in your area. 

and secondly ill come kick you in the head a few times? or openly invite you to kick my dog and take your chances with out me calling him off... 

the problem is the owners not the animals basically narrow minded :censor:holes like your self who think they know best... :whistling2:

if you dont like dogs, buy a dazer! 

when the rest of us are talking about physically harming dogs it is as a last resort in a situation where the dog is intent on biting.... not merely saying hello you complete ballbag...


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I started this thread to ASK what to do when something like this happened - had you asked me this question 6 months ago I probably would have said I would do all within my means (including having to physically harm the attacking dog if necessary) to keep my dog safe BUT when it actually happened the last thing on my mind was to attack the dof itself.

It just never even crossed my mind, I knew 100% for sure the other dog HAD to get off my dog or he would die but I also knew 100% for sure my hitting and/or kicking the other dog would have no effect what so ever, so I didn't even try.

Thankfully for me the dog was removed from my dog, he would not be with me now had it gone on a minute longer.

I don't think anyone is reccomending violence towards dogs under any circumstances, people are just saying how emotive it is when your "child" is set upon for absolutly no reason at all, some of us can't help the actions we take when put in such a situation??


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well he's saying that no dog should approach his child even if it's approaching to say hello and if it does he kicks it away as he thinks it could turn at any second from friendly to not.

How did you get the dog off? Did his owner get him off or help at all?
I've never experienced a small dog being attacked by a much larger one, must have been terrifying for you. Not much you can do I imagine.

Hope your little one recovers, poor thing.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

someone with the dog managed to prize it's jaw open, releasing my dog


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How is Bingo doing now?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

he is BRILLIANT today, thank you :flrt:
sleeping a lot but when he's up he is a lot brighter than he's been in days, it's wonderful to get glimpses of our lovely Bingo the way he was.

It's looking more and more likely he'll have a permanent head tilt and he's got to have his operation on Wednesday on his middle ear and we don't know if his eye will ever function properly BUT this is all pretty minor when you consider we could have lost the little man :gasp:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel really sorry for your little dog and you,glad he's pulled through and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Pepper spray - works on dogs and people usually with no long-term effects. You don't need to risk get bitten and if the owner starts being a a-hole you can give them a dose as well!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im deighted hes recovering well, poor little man  Im not sure how I would react if this happened to one of mine, I suppose I would jump in without thinking. Its not a nice thing for anyone to go through. Get well soon Bingo x


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

ermgravy i live in kent
and of course there are kids parks i never said there wasnt? i said there full of chavs with dogs in them who it seems are my responsability to tell them to get out.

sure you can come kick me....dont think it will do much good though, and im sure i could destroy your dog with my bare hands... dogs like people have pressure points....if you know where they are and to work them a dog will drop in a second.


kare, i have yet to kick a dog i said i WOULD if the owner didnt take my warning... read back i said i tell the owner to move, if not il push the dog away...if it comes back il boot it and knock the owners teeth out. if i thought for a second the dog stood any chance of harming my child id just pick her up and walk past the dog. iv had large dogs for years and my old mans best friend is a dog trainer so iv grew up with him telling us how to control dogs and what to do etc...so i know for a fact i can take down any size dog in 2 seconds, this isnt even a pressure point but just basic thinking....a dogs strongest weapon is its mouth...so if a dog comes at you... do you take your chance or your own strength vs a dogs jaws and fight to pry them way from you or rip them apart....not really a good idea... how about you kick it with a flat heel as hard as you can right above its ankle......your snap its leg....dogs done, he cant get up. takes a whole second to snap a dogs leg. you can even snap there joint with your bare hand they arent very strong. do i go around doing this....no. would i do it for fun....no. id only ever harm a dog if it came to close to my child after being told to back off or pushed away. like i said if the owner is around il tell him to move the dog away first. if you go by body language etc a staff will be booted everytime i see one...there body language is always hyped up, fast movements etc so i dont tend to try and read dogs first and even so you never know if you reach out to touch it it could just snap your hand off. do i take the chance....sure. i stroke and play with all different size dogs i walk past.....when im alone. with my daughter....no chance. i dont bring her up to be afraid either i dont even mention it to her, she loves dogs and cant wait to get one. 

and kare i am unstable....havent you figured that out yet :bash:
its not only dogs im over protective with... if someone rides a bike on a pavement and get to close to my daugther il knock them of the bike, if someone doesnt move out the way so my daughter has to walk near the road il throw them into the road...it goes on and on. my morals are old school... i just go over board on them and take it the extra mile but i dont play around when it comes to my daughters safety


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

that is afray to common assualt and you deserve to go to prision.you need to get some help...

What sort of example does that set your daughter? your are a terrible parrent and i really hope she has a more possitive influence in her life. 

and mate if i bring down a comp level mal trained for shutz you'll be dismembered you dohnut stop going on like chuck norris you sound like a flid...


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

bobberbiker said:


> ermgravy i live in kent
> and of course there are kids parks i never said there wasnt? i said there full of chavs with dogs in them who it seems are my responsability to tell them to get out.
> 
> sure you can come kick me....dont think it will do much good though, and im sure i could destroy your dog with my bare hands... dogs like people have pressure points....if you know where they are and to work them a dog will drop in a second.
> ...


First off. Dogs can run just as well on 3 legs. 

Secondly as I said before I hope your child has decent parental figures. A good mother and stepfather Grand parents etc. Because she will need looking after properly when you end up in prison for throwing someone in the road.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

i dont care what it is bud if someone almost knocks her of her feet by riding on a path il floor them simple as that. even if your dog did attack me and i couldnt defend myself..... it would be on me.....not my daughter...so im happy either way. i dont go around acting like a bad ass and i dont think im hard....if i hit someone off there bike id expect them to get up and get into a tear up with me.... if i loose i loose no big deal you cant win them all, the point is they will think twice about doing it again


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

nope what you do is hang around on forums making your self into a complete tool why am i willing to bet your a complete flop of a man in non cyber life... :bash:

to be honest i feel like doing that dog a favour and find the add and get it a staple home sorted i now lots of people who will give it a loving home which you certainly will not provide...


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

ah how did you know... maybe i need to work on my keyboard warrior skills :notworthy:

for real what would you do if someone was riding on a path...which they shouldnt be on in the first place and didnt slow down and almost hit your kid?
are you telling me you wouldnt do anything?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

bobberbiker said:


> i dont care what it is bud if someone almost knocks her of her feet by riding on a path il floor them simple as that. even if your dog did attack me and i couldnt defend myself..... it would be on me.....not my daughter...so im happy either way. i dont go around acting like a bad ass and i dont think im hard....if i hit someone off there bike id expect them to get up and get into a tear up with me.... if i loose i loose no big deal you cant win them all, the point is they will think twice about doing it again


You think the worst that will happen is a fight? What kind of slum do you live in?

What would happen from anyone with sense ie risen above the level if an ape is two phone calls.
Them: hello police?
Them two mins later: hello claims direct? : victory:

And you will not he around to shelter your poor little sugar cube for a while


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

dont have kids cant say but do have a criminal record long enough to tell you that going round smacking strangers in the street gets you no where.... and kicking animals for merely coming too close is animal cruelty....


and down that line, what happens if you push someone with a gun or knife off there bike and you get killed or even if firearm involved the resualt was your daughter getting shot accidentally... you seem to wana look for reasons to worry....


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

SilverSteno said:


> Pepper spray - works on dogs and people usually with no long-term effects. You don't need to risk get bitten and if the owner starts being a a-hole you can give them a dose as well!


I believe its against the law to carry pepper spray in this country


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

well its in your instincts to protect to your kids so i bet you would do the same, the dog probably not.... i never used to with dogs and like i said iv never had to hit a dog i always tell the owner first and so far they all have obliged. its only after reading and knowing so many people who have been attacked it put me on edge about strange dogs and i wont lie most are staffs...i wont let my kid touch a staff....a huge dogue de bordeux i did she grabbed its face and it just licked her hand but i wouldnt even chance that with a staff....and thats thanks to the owners....not all but come on MOST staff owners are chavvy little tw*ts...at least around here anyway. iv rescued many dogs myself i captured a stray rottie who foooking huuuuge and waited around the shops for 2 hours until the owner showed up because i didnt want to take it to a pound. im no dog hater i just dont take chances with my kid and dogs and the only way i know how to protect is to fight. dogs are the same....if they feel threatend they attack, humans are no different. i feel threatend if a dog comes up to my kid. maybe i should just pick her up and walk away....i do some times but i shouldnt have to do that really. like i said its only since having a kid i become OTT i just figured its natural... my dad was the same, some kids we didnt get on with shouted somethin to us when we were young teens and made a threat...my dad threw the eldest one though the shop window. its what parents do to protect. its prob different now or where you live...but that kid grew up to commit murder as did 2 others of that gang so like i said its prob not as bad where most ppl live but thats what i grew up with so to me thats normal


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

All I can add to this bobbybiker is god help your daughters future boy/girl friends:gasp:


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

cant say what would happen until its happend about a gun, id guess my instinct would be to put the gun in my mouth so it cant shoot a stray and hit my kid, or use a technique i learned to disarm against a gun/knife but theres a chance id be to slow and he could pull the trigger so no idea what id do until its happend really. iv had knifes pulled on me when i was younger... didnt have a kid then but i didnt back down....9 out of 10 wont use the knife anyway so once they see your not afraid they back down... depending on why they pulled it in the 1st place that is. and i do look for reasons to worry for sure....if i find a reason i can find a answer to solve it so i feel happier if that situation happens my kid wont be in danger... im not going into it on here but i know its not normal iv spoke to doctors etc but they just want to palm of pills to me which aint happening. im getting better anyway shes only young so its still new to me. i go way OTT....if shes ill, cold, being sick... i phone 999 and think shes dying lol im just to over protective shes my world and id prob kill myself if anything happend to her so i go out of my way to make sure it doesnt. but like i said im getting better with it all the time


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

lol shell she wont have any til shes 18 if i get my way. my wifes dad was in a biggest biker club in the world...and i figured the same about him thinking im dating his daughter...and my uncle is in the club too and i know how damn insane he is. but her old man couldnt be nicer so hopefully il turn out like that. he doesnt need to warn you...you just know if you cross the line he will prob kill you where you stand lol


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

props for being able to admit that it takes a lot... and at least you know ur faults just dont go round actually twating people for ur daughters sake.... the potential negitives for her out way the good it will do...


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm confuzzled. Where did the point of this thread go?:blush:


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

no i dont go around hitting or even shouting at people lol iv only had to push 1 person infront of her and that was on a bike, i threw someone into the road but i made sure she was infront with her mum so didnt see and that was because he wouldnt move and seen them coming but made them walk out into the road as he stood there talking, i did regret it after but i couldnt control it where as most of the time i can now. i dont enjoy being like it i hate going out because i know one day it will go to far but i am getting loads better. i dont even enjoy fighting unless its sparring in a controlled enviroment and i dont want her to see me like that so im working on it. i just come across wrong and get caught up lol. like i said though iv never hit a dog once.... and hope i wont have to but i would if it needed to be done...but im sure everyone would....just my line is probably closer than theres as to what is threataning behaviour from a dog and what isnt. lately i just pick her up if i see a dog anyway so again im improving rather than shouting at the owner. anyway back on the topic lol if a dog goes bite your dog.... id guess pepper spray is the safest way... hitting it prob make it shake its head and damage your dog more. pepper spray is illegal...but you can get it in the uk..... or make your own....its pretty easy.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

bobberbiker said:


> ermgravy i live in kent
> and of course there are kids parks i never said there wasnt? i said there full of chavs with dogs in them who it seems are my responsability to tell them to get out.
> 
> sure you can come kick me....dont think it will do much good though, and im sure i could destroy your dog with my bare hands... dogs like people have pressure points....if you know where they are and to work them a dog will drop in a second.
> ...


Wish you were my dad... he'd have let me get bitten, then stroke the dog and say it must have been my fault..:blush:


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

lmao yeah i know alot of people like that, my dad was that way for a long time himself, sad it took him his wife and most his kids leaving until he realised it and changed


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the dog attack OP
Hope all goes well.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Pepper spray is a option in ireland but i dont agree with advocating breaking the law unnesserceraly and Dazers and various ultrasonic deterants on the market work so well i think physical options for breaking up two dogs, or repealing a aggressive dog are just prehistoric and rarely as sucesful....


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread has got very strange. I can piss sooooo high...


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

DavieB said:


> This thread has got very strange. I can piss sooooo high...


I hate these contests. As a girl I am at a disadvantage as to how high I can manage!


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Argumentative, insulting or threatening behavior is not welcome on the forum. Please think before you post, and report posts that overstep our clearly defined (and *very* easy to follow) rules. We will deal with them, thus preventing a repeat of the last 4 pages of nonsense, and 'my dads bigger than your dad'...

Andy


----------

